# Two Tails and a Nub



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

So, We are really hoping that Titan's family doesn't come forward. It seems they haven't been taking very good care of him. Only a few more days and he is legally ours.

We ended up taking him to the vet this morning, instead of waiting until Saturday. Poor boy needs so itch relief. He seems to be around 4 years old, and he has perfect teeth. He let the vet stick his fingers all in his mouth, and all over him.. He didn't so much as blink. They gave him a steroid and said it was more than likely allergies to grain, as that is a common feature in Dobes and mixed with the fleas.. It was a bad combo for him. The tumor does appear to be a fatty tumor. He said that if it grows anymore (It is about 1 in) that we will remove it, or if I want to go ahead and have it done. We are discussing our options with that.

He knows, Here, sit, down (lay), shake, Bed. We are still figuring out exactly what all he knows, but he is awesome!

He seems to be completely potty trained. He has been sitting in front of the door and whining when he needs to go potty. No accidents at all.

The Oose's are smitten with him... And we are too.. :curtain:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

It is so great what you are doing for him! And it looks like he fits in really well with your other dogs! Great picture! You are awesome!!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you!

I am super excited about him, I just can't believe someone would have treated him that way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Awwww, the three amigos! Congrats!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Fingers crossed you get to keep him, he sounds an absolute delight.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I will get more pictures later.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I love the new photo. Titan sounds like a great boy so glad he found your home. Make sure to check with your insurance that they have no stipulation on the breed. I can't wait to see more photos. As many said maybe it was a military family and he got pushed to the back of the list. He was loved at some point with all he knows just a shame that he got abandoned.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Bwilson said:


> I love the new photo. Titan sounds like a great boy so glad he found your home. Make sure to check with your insurance that they have no stipulation on the breed. I can't wait to see more photos. As many said maybe it was a military family and he got pushed to the back of the list. He was loved at some point with all he knows just a shame that he got abandoned.


Thank you! I haven't even thought about insurance. I am hopeful that they don't.

Yes, something happened with this guy's family or something. If they were looking for him, I am sure they would have contacted by now. There is no way they wouldn't have seen the flyers or ads.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Updated Pictures!!

He is ALMOST Spoiled:









He now plays with the Oose's! Mainly just tug-o-ware, but he is so gentle with them.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

He deserves to be spoilt! So is he staying ? Hope so because he looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

He is staying! We love him.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

what awesome pictures!!! he is such a love bug!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to him and you! I love the "two tails and a nub"! Such a handsome boy...I think they fit in perfectly with a golden, I'm pretty sure we'll always have one of each...or maybe someday we'll be able to say two tails and a nub too.

Edit to add...I'm pretty sure the air force base near us has Dobermans listed as dogs not allowed in base housing...Not sure if those stipulations are military, branch, or particular base wide. Just thinking maybe that explains something about where he came from.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Such a lucky dog to have wandered onto your property!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Most Bases have them as banned breeds. They are grandfathered in here, until January of 2016. Then, the ones already living on post can stay, but no more will be allowed to register on post. They branches are pretty much military wide, as most bases are now beginning to make banned breeds. They have also made a new hurdle to register dogs on post. It is now 300.00.. 150 of that IS refundable. They have to be microchipped, up to date on everything, and they have to have a temperment test. 

They are getting together wonderfully. I told my DH earlier, I have never really researched dobermans but now that I have, I love them. They are a great breed!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Such great news! And such a lucky boy...

Sending hugs to you all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's beautiful. 
Sounds like you've got yourself a really wonderful boy. 
Great to see him getting along with your two Goldens and fitting in so well. 

I too love the "Two tails and a Nub", it's great. 

Camp Lejeune isn't too far from where I live, they have breed restrictions and similar policies as Ft. Bragg does regarding pets. 

Most of the cities/towns, rental properties in this area have breed restrictions for Insurance liability reasons basically.


----------

